# The Creation Sabbath



## C. Matthew McMahon (Mar 19, 2006)

The Sabbath is binding on all men for all time. Here is a condensed sermon on "the Sabbath" starting with creation, and ending in Hebrews 4.

March 19, 2006
The Creation Sabbath, Genesis 2:1-3, 
by Dr. C. Matthew McMahon
http://www.christcovenantrpc.org/AudioSermons.htm


----------

